
Show HN: Magno – free international money transfers (try demo) - nfcurti
http://www.magnocash.com
======
dang
If you look at the users posting complaints in the threads at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=magnocash.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=magnocash.com),
it's clear that you've been oversubmitting this. HN's FAQ
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html))
says that a small number of reposts are ok, but you've exceeded that. The more
you try to get attention, the more the community is going to feel like you're
spamming them. That's not in your interest.

At this point, the best thing for you to do would be to wait a few months and
then post another Show HN, plus add a first comment to the thread giving the
backstory of how you came to work on this, and explaining what's different
about it since you last posted. That tends to seed discussion in a better
direction.

------
ColinWright
Please stop:

    
    
         2 days ago
         4 days ago
         6 days ago
         8 days ago
         9 days ago
        11 days ago
        13 days ago
        15 days ago
        17 days ago

